# how to make my own healthy food for my little guys??



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i would like to know what is a very good healthy food for my mice? at the moment i just use bags of mice food from petshops but been told its not that healthy for them.even if it ment me making my own mixture up i dont mind.anyone that help?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is the thread that helped me when starting out:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5&start=0

I love to give my mice Quaker Old Fashioned oatmeal made with warm milk...they love that! It's there favorite treat!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thankyou that is a great help x


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm finding this to be popular for an everyday kind of mix...oats and wheat, millet and safflower seeds, and corn-free dog or cat food. For pet type mice you need to watch the amount of protein and some mouse breeds are prown to obesity so watch the fat too.


----------

